
How bands can leverage data to book tours (viz at bottom)[OC] - tashapenguin
https://www-drv.com/site/yzfx9gjqtwpqwdilye5zcw/TheBandcampTourPlanner/
======
tashapenguin
Data was scraped from Bandcamp using Selenium in Python. Then the social graph
was generated using the networkx Python package and exported into Gephi.

